

Sf.govFresh Government 2.0 Event in SF for Social Entrepreneurs - stevenp
http://sf.govfresh.com/

======
stevenp
Full disclosure: I'll be presenting my iPhone App, Routesy, at this event.
Open bar, lots of cool people to network with, and it's free! Hope to see some
HN folks there. :)

